# Trimming Heavy Uniforms (Shureido)



## SahBumNimRush (Jul 12, 2021)

I purchased a Shureido uniform, and it is hands down the best uniform I've ever had.  Unfortunately, my local tailor is having trouble with trimming the heavy uniform fabric too thick for their machine.  The tailor took it to an upholstery store, but their machines were too big for the job.  Has anyone ever had a shureido uniform trimmed?  I want to honor the Moo Duk Kwan dress code, but I LOVE this uniform.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 12, 2021)

You are probably just going to have to do the ask around. 

A custom leather place Mabye.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 12, 2021)

There may be a specilist for this, but i have no idea.     Try asking around re enactor cirlces as they deal with pretty thick and unique garmments.     Best suggestion i have is jsut ask around there to see if they know of any tailors that could do a uniform that thick.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 12, 2021)

The local MDK school uses a seamstress to do it.  She just utilizes an industrial sewing maching to sew on piping.  She doesn't stitch 5 rows down the lapel like you see on the original uniform.  Just enough to secure the trim professionally.  Are you requiring they do it that way?  If so, I could see the difficulty.

By the way, I just acquired a Shureido New Wave 3.  Great uniform.  It's the loudest uniform I have ever owned though and I hope it eases up some with the noise after I break it in some.  No wonder a lot of people prefer it for kata competition.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 13, 2021)

Maybe see if there is someone in your area that works on tents and such. They'd be used to working with heavy materials.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jul 13, 2021)

dancingalone said:


> The local MDK school uses a seamstress to do it.  She just utilizes an industrial sewing maching to sew on piping.  She doesn't stitch 5 rows down the lapel like you see on the original uniform.  Just enough to secure the trim professionally.  Are you requiring they do it that way?  If so, I could see the difficulty.
> 
> By the way, I just acquired a Shureido New Wave 3.  Great uniform.  It's the loudest uniform I have ever owned though and I hope it eases up some with the noise after I break it in some.  No wonder a lot of people prefer it for kata competition.


Local seamstress told me that the thickness of my TK-10 is too thick for her machine.  I don't think it's the "toughness" so much as the thickness of it?


----------



## paitingman (Jul 13, 2021)

I second the tent repairmen/makers and leather workers suggestions.

I think anyone who uses a sewing awl and an appropriate vise could probably do the stitching.

I have been making myself clothes as a hobby since I was a teen and have used this tool to help make/alter doboks and demo costumes. 
I'm confident you could pull it off yourself if you wanted to take on a couple of projects for fun.


----------



## TSD_BrewNinja (Jul 20, 2021)

I was going to suggest a local business that makes awnings, but I suppose a tentmaker would be just as good.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2021)

Find out who does custom leather for motorcycle clubs and the like.  Their machines are heavy enough that they can handle HEMA garments that are rated against penetration, they should be able to handle a heavyweight gi.


----------

